
Show HN: Cdnex – Prepend CDN urls to your HTML and CSS - jsonmaur
https://github.com/jsonmaur/cdnex
======
Cheezmeister
It's not immediately clear what this _does_ do your HTML/CSS files. It's sort
of hinted at in the logo image, but the (many) examples would be much more
helpful if some sample input and output text were provided.

I'm not convinced the use case of sticking CDNs in front of URLs is broad or
complex enough to justify bringing in another tool (e.g. I'm pretty sure Rails
does this out of the box). That said, I could see this growing into a general-
purpose URL transformer.

~~~
jsonmaur
I agree, it could be a little more explained. Thanks for the input!

I'm not sure if rails does this out of the box, but the thinking is to
integrate it into a deployment system for sites built without frameworks like
Rails (static marketing sites, for example). A general purpose URL transformer
would be interesting. Do you have any use cases outside of prepending you can
see it being useful for?

~~~
Cheezmeister
Off the top of my head, not many. One might be densely cross-linked
documentation markup stored on GitHub but officially published elsewhere. If
you have reason to use absolute paths and want your docs navigable everywhere,
you need to do something to about the `/$USER/repo/blob/master` vs.
`/doc/wiki` (or whatever).

Or, to ease writing said docs, you might wish to resolve "fake" urls like
`wiki:Batman`, which should point at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman)
...which I guess still amounts to prepending, doesn't it?

~~~
jsonmaur
Great ideas, thanks :)

